# Stock up on sugar



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sugar is used in many recipes and for making wine. and will make a good barter item. It will last "forever" if sealed properly.

Sugar will be hard to make yourself post SHTF and will be very useful

during the holidays it is on sale and there are coupons... you can pick it up for about $1.49 for 5lbs and there are coupons for 75¢ off 2 which would mean 10 lbs for $1.48 (if your store doubles coupons)

here is the coupon Couponing 75¢ off 2

you can print it twice per browser (2 times with explorer, 2 x with chrome, 2 x with firefox etc)

the coupon is also here RedPlum & Save.com: PRINTABLE COUPONS


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Shat Sugar Britches, I need sum sweetening up here now.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Shat Sugar Britches, I need sum sweetening up here now.


AquaHull,,,, You're just not built right to make that a tempting offer.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

and yes, Maine Marine is right.... sugar stores forever if kept dry and air tight, has high calorie count, makes most food better, and is a premium trade item.

I've got a good supply put up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone store brown sugar in bulk?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Anyone store brown sugar in bulk?


No reason to store brown sugar. Store or make molasses and add to stored white sugar when needed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Of course you guys aren't storing that nasty processed white sugar right?

Raw pure cane sugar is much better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Pure Honey.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Pure Honey.


The problem is...although honey is better for you.. it is wicked expensive


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Of course you guys aren't storing that nasty processed white sugar right?
> 
> Raw pure cane sugar is much better.


DO some research.... raw cane sugar is not any better for you and it cost more....

Sorry, Raw Sugar Is No Better for You Than Refined | Mother Jones

but it is your money -


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree that sugar is going to be hard to come by. I stored mine in 5 gallon water jugs the type that have a screw on lid.
I just sampled some just to check on it after 2 years it's still good. I have brown sugar also.
Brown sugar is like powered syrup just ad a little water.

You can pick up these jugs up at Uncle Wallys.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I put mine in 5 gal buckets with oxygen and moisture absorbers. I think your water bottles may be a better idea.

All these health nuts want honey (I've got some) but in SHTF low priced sugar preps do better for me. Several neighbors have honey hives.


budgetprepp-n said:


> I agree that sugar is going to be hard to come by. I stored mine in 5 gallon water jugs the type that have a screw on lid.
> I just sampled some just to check on it after 2 years it's still good. I have brown sugar also.
> Brown sugar is like powered syrup just ad a little water.
> 
> You can pick up these jugs up at Uncle Wallys.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

i have brown sugar in the basement...but the neighbors say its cruel.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I stores me some sugar both white and the brown kind. Honey and fruit preserves as well. Nobody is gonna say ole TC is politically incorrect when it comes to sweetening the pot after SHTF


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> DO some research.... raw cane sugar is not any better for you and it cost more....
> 
> Sorry, Raw Sugar Is No Better for You Than Refined | Mother Jones
> 
> but it is your money -


Mother Jones? What kind of hippie site is that. Processed or unprocessed organic? I know what I'm picking.

Hey... you have me on ignore quit peeking.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> i have brown sugar in the basement...but the neighbors say its cruel.


Heck I have to drive some 20 miles for sum.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Mother Jones? What kind of hippie site is that. Processed or unprocessed organic? I know what I'm picking.
> 
> Hey... you have me on ignore quit peeking.


If you comment on a thread I start.. i look out of common courtesy ... I just avoid your comments on other threads

hopefully this thread will provide you with some education and might save you some money

6 Healthy Sugars That Can Harm You

I would be interested if you can find a site or reference that shows raw sugar is better for you...

and heck... maybe if you are nice here...I will take you off ignore


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

we have 18 LB'S of unopened .and 4-6 LB'S of opened white sugar at time.and i dont know how much brown sugar and honey.seeing how i haven't checked to see how much yet.i like to stock up on brown and white sugar through out the year,while the prices are down.and before they go up for the holidays..


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I agree that sugar is going to be hard to come by. I stored mine in 5 gallon water jugs the type that have a screw on lid.
> I just sampled some just to check on it after 2 years it's still good. I have brown sugar also.
> Brown sugar is like powered syrup just ad a little water.
> 
> You can pick up these jugs up at Uncle Wallys.


I would like to ask where you keep that stored and if you have any O2 absorbers or anything like that in there. My wife and i have been trying to come up with a decent sugar storage method. She seems to think that it would get moisture in there.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you comment on a thread I start.. i look out of common courtesy ... I just avoid your comments on other threads
> 
> hopefully this thread will provide you with some education and might save you some money
> 
> ...


LMAO thats gonna be hard to do for very long but I'll give it a shot.

Sugar is like anything else.... needs to be used in moderation. I can tell you the taste is so much better than white sugar.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> LMAO thats gonna be hard to do for very long but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Sugar is like anything else.... needs to be used in moderation. I can tell you the taste is so much better than white sugar.


There are items I spend more on because of quality... a good example... fig newtons.... I always buy Nabisco - other brands SUCK


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> I would like to ask where you keep that stored and if you have any O2 absorbers or anything like that in there. My wife and i have been trying to come up with a decent sugar storage method. She seems to think that it would get moisture in there.


all you need is food grade containers - locking lids with a gasket - like a 5 gallon bucket ... either buy in bulk sack or empty your 4lb bags into the bucket .... no mylar bagging, 02 absorbers or desiccant packs necessary .... you'll get clumping and most likely a crusting on the surface .... but granular sugar really can't be destroyed - even sugar dissolved in water can be reclaimed ....

if your $$$$ allow - get yourself a 5 gallon bucket of clover honey .... it stores forever also .... has all kinds of uses besides making the breakfast flakes taste better ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> all you need is food grade containers - locking lids with a gasket - like a 5 gallon bucket ... either buy in bulk sack or empty your 4lb bags into the bucket .... *no mylar bagging, 02 absorbers or desiccant packs necessary* .... you'll get clumping and most likely a crusting on the surface .... but granular sugar really can't be destroyed - even sugar dissolved in water can be reclaimed ....
> 
> if your $$$$ allow - get yourself a 5 gallon bucket of clover honey .... it stores forever also .... has all kinds of uses besides making the breakfast flakes taste better ....


I agree with the above


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> all you need is food grade containers - locking lids with a gasket - like a 5 gallon bucket ... either buy in bulk sack or empty your 4lb bags into the bucket .... no mylar bagging, 02 absorbers or desiccant packs necessary .... you'll get clumping and most likely a crusting on the surface .... but granular sugar really can't be destroyed - even sugar dissolved in water can be reclaimed ....
> 
> if your $$$$ allow - get yourself a 5 gallon bucket of clover honey .... it stores forever also .... has all kinds of uses besides making the breakfast flakes taste better ....


Thank you for the info.


----------



## glock29 (Dec 11, 2015)

Regular Honey is expensive, but there is POWDERED HONEY which is granulated crystalized honey. Honey has no expiration. I did NOT shop around but clicked one of the very first links when looking it up, and 55lbs is going for 117.99 (Granulated | Honey | honeyville.com) this was just a quick example but I am sure if you shopped around you'd be able to get it cheaper than this which is $2/lb still pricey but much better than regular honey costing at very minimum $3/lb


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

good post


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I keep several of the 25 pound bags of regular sugar in a Rubbermaid storage tote. I also keep 4 pound boxes of salt the same way. Just in the original packaging. I figure it's good enough. If it clumps up you can just smash it. We do keep local honey as well. Pricey but worth it for many reasons.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Of course you guys aren't storing that nasty processed white sugar right?
> 
> Raw pure cane sugar is much better.


Where do you get this stuff? Never really thought about it. If I can find some I'll try it out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Where do you get this stuff? Never really thought about it. If I can find some I'll try it out.


 Wife gets it at Kroger It should be available at most grocery stores. Look for the organic cane sugar. It looks like this-









Any brand-


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

We have about 30 lbs of sugar and several gallons of honey, but the important item ..... coffee. I store it but I will never have enough. We even have some vac packed green coffee beans.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

glock29 said:


> Regular Honey is expensive, but there is POWDERED HONEY which is granulated crystalized honey. Honey has no expiration. I did NOT shop around but clicked one of the very first links when looking it up, and 55lbs is going for 117.99 (Granulated | Honey | honeyville.com) this was just a quick example but I am sure if you shopped around you'd be able to get it cheaper than this which is $2/lb still pricey but much better than regular honey costing at very minimum $3/lb


Honey is expensive? Naw......suck up to a bee keeper buddy or barter.

If that doesn't work, find a beekeeper dating site......just make sure she ain't an Arab.


----------

